
Why I’m wrong about Lodsys and everyone should go bankrupt fighting them - kingsidharth
http://www.marco.org/2011/05/23/why-marco-arment-is-wrong
======
nhangen
So the post title is tongue in cheek...Marco, you bummed me out once again!

As a small shop, I don't know what I would do, but I do know this - rolling
over seems like the worst option.

#1 - I'm infuriated that Apple continues to stand back and watch their
developers get attacked. More infuriated that they haven't backed off of their
stance that the in-app purchase is the only way to sell something in the app.

#2 - This patent is bullshit, and everyone knows it. Sometimes, you have to do
what's right, regardless of the stakes.

~~~
hnsmurf
It's not the worst option at all, it's just the best of a bunch of bad ones.
As a small software company CEO I have a fiduciary responsibility to my
shareholders to maximize revenue, not to take stands against patent abuse. If
my options were pay a small fee to someone who didn't deserve it, or go broke
trying to fight it (no matter how right I am) I'm choosing the former.

It's unclear here what is right, even if you assume the patent is total
bullshit. Is spending the money your investors gave you, and that your
employees depend upon for their livelihoods, to fight a (probably) unjust
patent claim right? It seems you're trying to make a right out of two wrongs
there. It's certainly foolish from a profit-maximizing standpoint, and it's
hard to imagine it's going to have any positive effect on the patent system
even if you win.

~~~
nhangen
Your case might be different because you are incorporated (I'm guessing) and
in a different position than many indie shops.

In my business, the only shareholder is me, as is the case with many
developers that were targeted in this suit. Investors and employees has
nothing to do with it.

Lastly, as I said above, this isn't even about winning.

